# big boy sticky/FAQ compilation thread...



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

just saw someone bump the thread from the fall about xxl frames... 

now that i'm a mod I think it's getting a bit cluttered up at the top of our little slice of MTBR and it needes cleaned up a bit... a single stickey will cover all of them... and then some...

post or PM things you think should be included... and i'll work on it over the next few days 
thanks guys
mark your fat boy mod...


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

Seem to be an occasional thread about pedals - maybe some known clyde proof pedals? Weight loss is another common one. Maybe a FAQ on rear shocks (air and coil) and the weight differences between them. Maybe a link to the Tora318 thread? Maybe a list of clyde proof FS bikes? Definitely something on clyde proof wheels/rims (maybe the top 5 popular choices for 26's and the top 5 for 29's? 

Maybe create a couple of higher level threads and then create a sticky linking to them?


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay, I'm a newbie and recent lurker-convert, so forgive me if I go astray...

Here are a few questions that I have had that may be useful to other clydes that are just getting started or returning to mountain biking:

*Bike Sizing for Big Boys*
You already touched on this and it would certainly warrant a sticky.

*FS v. HT v. Rigid*
What are the unique factors a clyde must consider when purchasing a new ride? What are the strengths/weaknesses of each category of bike?

*Steel v. Aluminum v. Carbon Fiber v. Other*
Related to the above discussion, but possibly unique enough to discuss separately: What are the unique factors a clyde must consider when purchasing a new ride? What are the strengths/weaknesses of each category of bike?

*Suspended Forks:*
What are the special considerations for a clyde when choosing a suspended fork? What must a clyde do with each brand of fork to modify for our relative heft? Tutorials would be fantastic!

*Wheels/Rims/Hubs:*
Beyond personal preferences, what must clydes do to help ensure safety and durability on the trail when it comes to wheels, rims and hubs? What is absolutely bombproof, regardless of weight? What is the best combination of value, weight and trail durability? How does a clyde evaluate a wheelset?

*Pedals/Shoes:*
Previously suggested and currently being discussed in the Clyde forum.

*Clothing for Clydes:*
Where can big boys get properly-sized bike-specific clothing (jerseys, baggies, etc.), especially, XXL, 3XL and 4XL? Which clothing lines are the best value? Which are the most durable? Which retailers have the most stock of clyde clothing?

I know this is *a lot* of info to request, and I know much of it is covered in individual threads in the Clydes forum, as well as in other forums on MTBR. But, that being said, it might still be something worth aspiring to as time and resources become available.

Thanks for your hardwork and consideration. You make a big difference to all of us Mark (no pun intended...)!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

good post dog.gone... i'll do a search of various old threads that somewhat cover these subjects as I have time... which has recently been cut down a lot by finaly finding a job (yay)...

I'm not a parts breaker like some others and I expect some of the old threads to have some great stuff for em... if we can find em.

...and just for reference... the answer is ALWAYS 29er ;-)


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

donalson said:


> good post dog.gone... i'll do a search of various old threads that somewhat cover these subjects as I have time... I'm not a parts breaker like some others and I expect some of the old threads to have some great stuff for em... if we can find em.


Let me know if I can help in some way.



> which has recently been cut down a lot by finaly finding a job (yay)...


Congrats! Maybe it will finally be my turn to find a new job... :bluefrown:



> ...and just for reference... the answer is ALWAYS 29er ;-)


Indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*FAQ: Heavy Duty 29er Wheels*

Here's a thread from the 29er forum that focuses on wheels for us big boys:

*FAQ: Heavy Duty 29er Wheels *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=385400

I'm still new around here, but mikesee sure seems to know his stuff:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4231320&postcount=50

*EDIT:*
So, I guess I'm a little slow on the uptake. MTBR member _mikesee_, mentioned above, is Mike of Big Wheels Colorado. Here's his direct website:

http://www.lacemine29.com/index-ny.html

As I have also found in my search for low-cost, 36h, bullet-proof wheels for a 300lb rider, he has some pretty darned good pricing on pre-built wheelsets as well. Here's his blog w/ the wheelset specials:

http://bigwheeldeals.blogspot.com/


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's a link related to building/maintaining one's own wheels:

http://miketechinfo.com/new-tech-wheels-tires.htm

I came across it in the signature of a fellow MTBR member, but, unfortunately, I can't remember which one at the moment. I'll try to find the member so I can give proper credit.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Clyde-proof Seat Posts & Saddles*

Another possible topic for sticky consderation:

*Seat Posts & Saddles*
Anecdotally, it would appear that Thomson seat posts and WTB Power V saddle have the edge, but it might be worthwhile to discuss general options and preferences.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

keep posting up ... i'm lazy of late (new job made it even worse haha)... i'll get to it one of these days... for now this is all good


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Clydes & Wheels*

Here are a few more threads related to Clydes & Wheels:

*what is the most heavy-duty 29er rim? *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=499555

*Looking for strong 29er wheels.... *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5477927

*Azonic Outlaws vs. Sun Rhyno Lite XL *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=503361


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*4130 chromoly vs. 853 steel*

In terms of frames, here's a mostly interesting discussion of steel:

*4130 chromoly vs. 853 steel *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=509764&highlight=4130+583


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Larger Brake Rotors?*

Here's a discussion about larger brake rotors that may be of interest to Clydes:

*wanted to know are bigger brake rotors better *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=510378


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it would be good to start a list of all clide proof componants.
not just wheels and bikes,but every thing we could get, stems, bars,cranks,
everything and anything that I'll brake and need to upgrade. 
:eekster:


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Installation video of Avid BB7 brakes*

This may or may not be appropriate to this thread, but the topic was on my mind and the question seems to come up frequently elsewhere on MTBR, so...

*Installation video of Avid BB7 brakes:*










*Original SRAM Installation Instructions*:
http://sram.com/_media/techdocs/08%2... Rev C.pdf

And here is the *Park Tool How-to *for *Avid Mechanical Disc Adjustment*:
http://www.parktool.com/repair/printhowto.asp?id=124

A little *more BB7 install info *(independent blog):
http://www.twowheelblogs.com/avid-bb7-disc-brake-set-and-tuning#comment-5563

Here's a quick (i.e. not thorough, nor definitive) thread about *replacement pads *for Avids:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=504435&highlight=EBC+green+pads


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*XL / XXL Frame Suggestions*



donalson said:


> just saw someone bump the thread from the fall about xxl frames...


Here are a few threads related to XL / XXL Frame Sizes:

*Sizing Problem for Tall Rider *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=506116

*Which company sells the LARGEST stock frame...... *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=513821

*29er with XL frame. What are my options *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=513366


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nutrition!

Indclude links to sites like:

Fit Day
Food Journal

Calorie Calculator
Mayo Clinic's Calorie Calculator

The Paleo Diet
Paleo Diet, Paleo Diet for Athletes

The Zone Diet
The Zone Diet's Website

I'm sure thare are many that I missed. You can add sites tha come up in forum discussion and such as well.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's a sticky from the Bike & Frame Forum that you may want to consider cross-posting to the Clyde/Tall Forum:

*Hints for asking for advice *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=266380

*Subsection of the original post:*

1) Your budget. 
How much do you have to spend on the bicycle (not including accessories such as helmet, gloves and other accessories).

2) What bikes, if any, are you already considering? 
(Please try to limit the selection to a handful if at all possible, and provide links to those bikes. Remember, we don't always know the exact specs of all the bikes out there!)

3) What type of riding do you intend to do? 
(e.g. Cross Country, Freeride, Downhill, paved paths)

4) Do you have a preference over a hardtail or full suspension? _<rigid?>_

5) Age, weight and height. 
(In many instances very important for a variety of reasons).

6) What sources will you consider buying from? 
(e.g. Your Local Bike Shop, online vendors, or used bike sources such as mtbr classifieds, craigslist, ebay and others)

7) Do you want people to offer you alternative suggestions to issues such as budget, bikes already considered, and sources?


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Seat Posts & Saddles / Seats*



dog.gone said:


> Another possible topic for sticky consderation:
> 
> *Seat Posts & Saddles*
> Anecdotally, it would appear that Thomson seat posts and WTB Power V saddle have the edge, but it might be worthwhile to discuss general options and preferences.


Here are a few threads related to saddles / seats:

*comfortable saddle for a clyde?*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=513236

*Saddle that doesnt bend *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=495878

*My fat a$$ broke the seat. *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521834

*Saddles: Anybody try a WTB Speed V? *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=518621

*saddles *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=516230


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks guys... i've been a little lazy on this obviously... you guys are doing great... i'm going to sticky this for now.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*XL / XXL Frame Suggestions, Part II*



dog.gone said:


> Here are a few threads related to XL / XXL Frame Sizes:
> 
> *Sizing Problem for Tall Rider *
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=506116
> ...


A few more links to add to the list:

*Tall rider Full Suspension Frame *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=524239

*The New Steed. Custom 29er for 6'6" ride = BLISS! *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=453590

*Bike for a big (tall) guy... *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=523286


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*26" and 29" from Kris Holm - 47mm wide*



dog.gone said:


> Here are a few more threads related to Clydes & Wheels:
> 
> *what is the most heavy-duty 29er rim? *
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=499555
> ...


*New fat rims in 26" and 29" from Kris Holm - 47mm wide!*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=520678


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Big Helmet for a Big Head*

*Helmet Question *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=487466

*I need a new helmet! *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=473020

*helmet for 26" (hat size 8 1/4)*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=407795

_A few suggestions from the above threads:_

Bell Variant / Triton
Fox Flux
Giro Xen / Animas / E2 / Atlas II / Havoc


----------



## BigMark (Oct 23, 2009)

I may have missed it but how 'bout some info on Clyde-resistant tires (tyres, for the UK bunch). From what I have seen, many tires have weight limits that would exclude the larger rider.

Mark


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

didn't know they had weight limits?... granted certain treads and compounds I can see washing out under a clyds power and girth more easily... also a fatter tire will have more cushion to it... i'm still tempted to try a surly 3.7 up front on my next 29er build (26" rim)... and go sans suspension... run it at 8psi or so... but that would cost almost as much as a decent fork would ($100 fork, $100 tire, $150+ wheel)... but think for our trails it would prob work out well

er anyway... if anyone had thoughts/opinions/info on tires/tyres... post it on up


----------



## BigMark (Oct 23, 2009)

From my personal experience with the OEM tire on my Rockhopper, the max pressure rating on the sidewall was 65 PSI. Under my weight, this pressure resulted in excessive deflection (flattening) of the tire. My LBS was able to swap the OEM tire for the same tire (Spec Fast Trak LK Sport) with a 80 PSI rating. The extra 15 PSI provided the additional support needed.

The following site also mentions weight limits for tires.

Every Bicycle Tire

Seems that the load data is rather hard to find without contacting manufacturers directly.

Mark


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

perhaps it was because I was on a 29er... but even at 300# I didn't have to run over 35psi front or back...

run enough that you don't bottom out/pinch flat on the rim and not much more


----------



## p51cho (Oct 10, 2011)

*an idea*

as i cant start a new thread yet (5 posts) (2 down 3 to go)

what about starting a thread for guys new to the clydesdale group to say hi on and maybe ask for help on where to get started etc im new to biking after many many years and being overweight im looking for something that is low impact that can get me out and about rather than in front of the computer screen and thought why not have a go at riding again and hit the very first problem the suggestions im getting from LBS is either for £1800 ($2500) bikes or something that just doesnt seem strong enough that is cheaper although they have a specialized hardrock sport disc for £370 ($450) and the pro disc version for £490 ($575) 
im happy buying 2nd hand and tweaking it/buying upgrades for it but i just dont know where to start 
size wise it seems as though at 6'1 i should be looking at a large frame but will a medium be okay or do i really need a large 
there are a couple of 2nd hand bikes on the-bay that i like the look of a turner dhr (medium sized) and a yeti asx (large) 
again the general consensus on this forum is wheels are the most likely thing to need to be upgraded
initially im not planning on riding on anything but roads but i want a bike that when i have lost some weight will do for using on the local bike tracks (north east of england)
i think really what im asking is HELP PLEASE


----------

